# BSNL Bfone



## cheetah (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi,
I want to apply for BSNL Bfone.

Please give me some details about how it can help me to reduce the internet acess charges.I use Dialup Netone to acess net.

Usually i pay 7.50 in peak hours and Rs. 15 in off peak hours to acess net at local call charges.If i take Bfone will i be able to reduce these charges.


----------



## pimpom (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm using what BSNL calls a 'second bfone' right now. Here are some facts :

- Connection is given on the basis of an existing BSNL 'phone connection.
- They string a separate dedicated line from a junction point.
- Whether they can give it to you depends on whether they have a spare line in your area.
- Connection charge is free.
- Subscription charge is 399/- plus tax per month where the exchange serves less than 1 lakh lines. 499/- if above 1 lakh.
- Usage is free, no charge per call or per unit. This is only for the phone line usage; ISP charge remains the same.
- You can dial only the internet access number on this line.
- It does not interfere with phone calls on the normal phone line. I.e., you can make and receive calls on your phone line while you're using the bfone line to access the Internet.
- The speed is 64kb/s. Although a modem is limited to 56kb/s, I seem to get an improvement in speed after I started using the bfone line. It's hard to be sure about this since speed also depends on other factors.

There's another bfone scheme for which the usage charge is Re.0.10 per minute.


----------

